# $0.99 sale / Regency paranormal romance (a Christmas ghost story)



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*EXCITING NEWS ABOUT A NEW SERIES!!!*

This is a head's up about four (yes, you heard correctly, 4!) upcoming full-length novels, all inspired by beloved fairy tales and set in the *Regency era*, that will soon be released by ImaJinn Books (_my publisher_).

The *first one* out of the gate - *A Beastly Scandal* - (if you guessed this one was inspired by the heartwarming *Beauty and the Beast* tale, you guessed correctly), will be available on Kindle starting in late _*March 2013*_. _(mark your calendars)_





> "A Treat to enjoy." - Jo Beverley













*A BELLE OF THE BALL&#8230;*
Lady Annabelle Marchant was a belle of the ball in London until she used her psychical senses to save a man's life. She failed miserably, leaving him dead and her disgraced. All she wants now is a chance to comfort his widow by cleansing the woman's home of her husband's restless spirit. But the widow's son, the beastly Lord of the Manor, accuses her of coming to the wilds of Cheshire to snag him as a husband. Thoroughly disgusted, she is bent on proving him wrong.

*&#8230;BECOMES PERSONA NON-GRATA&#8230;*
Lord Rufus Marlesbury, the Earl of Terrance, is suspected of murdering his father. He has come home to clear his name by finding the real killer before the new year or the king has promised that Rufus will be called in front of the House of Lords to answer for the crime. He does not have time to waste fending off a marriage-minded miss who has inveigled an invitation to his home by playing on his grief-stricken mother's worst fears.

*&#8230;WHEN A MURDERER IS ON THE RAMPAGE*
With an unruly manor ghost terrorizing the occupants and corpses piling up in the village, Belle must find a way to see the man beneath the beast and Rufus must learn to believe in the love of a woman who has no reason to trust him. Only by working together can they stop a vengeful ghost before it torments the guests or before the killer strikes again.


*View the Book Trailer:*





If you would like to know more information about this new series:

what fairy tales inspired the other 3 books?
when are they likely to be released?
will characters in these stories be related to each other?
any paranormal elements?
is it safe for my daughter to read these?
will there be talking mice?
giveaways?
etc.

...I'm happy to answer.

Ask away.

/Shereen


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

One and a half months to go before it's available on Kindle...

*UPDATE:* There's a *Goodread's Giveaway* currently ongoing for a FREE copy of this book:
http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/43716-a-beastly-scandal











 
*VIEW THE BOOK TRAILER*


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

One (1) week before *A Beastly Scandal* (inspired by the beloved Beauty and the Beast fairytale) is available on Kindle (mark your calendars for *March 23rd*).










While we wait...I recently deconstructed this book for a world building article which might interest some of you:

*A Spell for World Building* (_for the advanced witch/warlock_)
http://www.savvyauthors.com/vb/content.php?2578-A-Spell-for-World-Building-%28For-the-Advanced-Witch-Warlock%29by-Shereen-Vedam

And the *giveaway *at Goodreads is still ongoing (until *April 17th*):
http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/43716-a-beastly-scandal 



*Watch the Video Trailer*





------------------------------
*HEAD'S UP:* Next in this 4 book fairytale-inspired Regency romance series will be *A Devilish Slumber* (inspired by the darkly alluring Sleeping Beauty fairytale)
------------------------------


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

Kindle Release day is here for *A Beastly Scandal*


The 1st of 4 Fairytale-inspired Regency Romances is *A Beastly Scandal* - (inspired by the heartwarming Beauty and the Beast tale).

"A Treat to enjoy." - Jo Beverley

The book's Video Trailer


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*A Beastly Scandal* *Book Blog Tour - April 1-8, 2013.* 
_Arranged by Bewitching Book Tours._

There will be reviews, fun discussion topics (including a real life ghost story), new excerpts and a chance to win a FREE copy of the book by someone who comments anywhere along the tour (1 print copy by a Canadian or US commenter and 1 ebook by an international commenter). Winners will be randomly chosen by Rafflecopter.

Details of blogs sites and blog topics are on my website:
http://www.shereenvedam.com/otherlands.php#Blogtour


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*April 8* is the *LAST DAY OF THE BOOK BLOG TOUR! * ...and the last chance to enter to win a copy of *A Beastly Scandal*. Check out the review sites below for contest entry details.


 
*Reviews* are coming in:
@ World of Fantasy

@ Celestial Reviews

@ Words of Wisdom...from the scarf princess

@ What's Beyond the Forks

@ Lunar Haven

The 1st of 4 Fairytale-inspired Regency Romances is *A Beastly Scandal* - (inspired by the heartwarming Beauty and the Beast tale).

"A Treat to enjoy." - Jo Beverley


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

At *Reading Romances*: http://reading-romances.com/guest-post-and-giveaway-with-shereen-vedam/ I'm talking about of the theme of the *Beauty and the Beast* fairytale.

Drop and leave a comment for a chance to win a free ebook copy of *A Beastly Scandal* (a fairytale-inspired Regency romance).


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

Review of *A Beastly Scandal *- 4 Stars, from Imagine a World (love that blog title) and comes with info about a *Kindle freebie* from Leigh LaValle of a historical novella: http://thegoldenruleof666.blogspot.ca/2013/04/a-beastly-scandal-by-shereen-vedam.html


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

New *giveaway *of a ebook of *A Beastly Scandal* is underway *until June 3rd* at *Clean Romance Reviews*.
http://www.cleanromancereviews.com/2013/05/giveaway-beastly-scandal.html


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*New Review!*
http://artemishi.blogspot.ca/2013/06/literary-friday-beastly-scandal.html



> "I recommend this book for lovers of regency romance, fairy tale retellings, supernatural romance, regency ghost stories, beach-read historic fiction, and lighthearted romps."


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

Awesome new *5 STAR review* for *A Beastly Scandal*:
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/672566505

----------------------

And, for the history lovers among you, there's a *History Lovers Grand Tour and Scavenger Hunt*, starting tomorrow!

----->> *July 22 - 26 only!* <<-----












_
"Where would a Regency buck take a lady on a hypothetical "date?" _

Come find out about that and many other fascinating _*historical courtship rituals*_ during the upcoming *History Lovers Grand Tour and Scavenger Hunt!*

_There will be lots of great prizes!_

Updates available on the History Lovers FB page

From *July 22 - 26*, (that's starting Monday!), I will be one of 24 historical authors involved in a Scavenger Hunt with a *grand prize of a $50.00 gift card to a Book Retailer of your choice* and lots of other prizes.

24 Historical Authors are Participating:

Rue Allyn
Amylynn Bright
Collette Cameron
Téa Cooper
Beverley Oakley
Susana Ellis
Aileen Fish
Debra Glass
Amy Hearst
Evangeline Holland
Piper Huguley
Eliza Knight
Kristen Koster
Cora Lee
Georgie Lee
Suzi Love
Denise Lynn
Deborah Macgillivray
Barbara Monajem
Shelly Munro
Ella Quinn
Eva Scott
Shereen Vedam
Elaine Violette


This is a fascinating group of authors, well worth checking out.


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*A Beastly Scandal* is in a "Gorgeous Gals" cover contest at the *Affaire de Coeur Magazine's* website.

I sure would appreciate it if you would come by and check out some wonderful covers and books in this contest.
And if you like *A Beastly Scandal*'s cover, * please vote* for it!

Thanks! 



/Shereen


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*New 5 STAR Review ===>>>* Romantic Historical Lovers


*COVER CONTEST!*

Voting is open until *August 15th*.

*A Beastly Scandal*'s cover is in a "*Gorgeous Gal*s" cover contest at the Affaire de Coeur Magazine's website.

I sure would appreciate your help. Come check out the wonderful covers and if you like *A Beastly Scandal'*s cover, please vote for it!

Thanks!


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*COVER CONTEST*


 This is turning out to be an incredibly exciting contest and very reminiscent of a great game (or a really good novel).

The tension is spiking.
The stakes are high.
Winner takes all.

And the choices are crystal clear:
- sweet or spicy
- contemporary or historical

There are no right or wrong answers. Only choices.

*VOTING ENDS August 15th* - Only *1 day left to vote!*

*Gorgeous Gals contest at Affaire de Coeur.*

Come throw your dice.


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*One day contest! ... Monday, Oct 7th.*

Chance to win a *FREE *PDF *or Kindle* of *A Beastly Scandal*, if you drop by at Coffee Time Romance and comment. Hope to see you there!
*Coffee Time Romance Book Brew*


*A BELLE OF THE BALL&#8230;*
Lady Annabelle Marchant was a belle of the ball in London until she used her psychical senses to save a man's life. She failed miserably, leaving him dead and her disgraced. All she wants now is a chance to comfort his widow by cleansing the woman's home of her husband's restless spirit. But the widow's son, the beastly Lord of the Manor, accuses her of coming to the wilds of Cheshire to snag him as a husband. Thoroughly disgusted, she is bent on proving him wrong.

*&#8230;BECOMES PERSONA NON-GRATA&#8230;*
Lord Rufus Marlesbury, the Earl of Terrance, is suspected of murdering his father. He has come home to clear his name by finding the real killer before the new year or the king has promised that Rufus will be called in front of the House of Lords to answer for the crime. He does not have time to waste fending off a marriage-minded miss who has inveigled an invitation to his home by playing on his grief-stricken mother's worst fears.

*&#8230;WHEN A MURDERER IS ON THE RAMPAGE*
With an unruly manor ghost terrorizing the occupants and corpses piling up in the village, Belle must find a way to see the man beneath the beast and Rufus must learn to believe in the love of a woman who has no reason to trust him. Only by working together can they stop a vengeful ghost before it torments the guests or before the killer strikes again.

*5 STAR REVIEW:*
GoodReads Reader Review


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

Head's up! *A Beastly Scandal* is available for a steal this Halloween Week.

So, if you haven't read this delightful ghost story Regency romance and are up for a fun Gothic scare this Hallows Eve...now's your chance.

The promotion is *only available for a limited time* at this low price *($0.99)*. Download your copy today!


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*NAUGHTY OR NICE CHRISTMAS BLOG HOP starts today!*
*December 11 - 16, 2013*

There are prizes to win (*Grand Prize is a new Kindle Fire HDX 7!*), every day of the blog hop there will be prizes awarded, the more blogs you visit and comment at, you increase your chances of winning something. Pace yourselves, the blog hop lasts 6 days.


And best of all, at my blog, you will get to visit with Earnest, an Irish Wolfhound puppy from *A Beastly Scandal*. Come say hi and give him a belly rub.

A step beyond the ordinary...


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*$0.99 SALE* for a limited time...

*New 5 STAR Review:*
From Amazon Kindle reader


----------



## ShereenV (May 19, 2012)

*$0.99 Sale ends February 15, 2019*

First of 4 _*unusual *_fairytale-inspired Regency paranormal Romances.
If you like games, see if you can figure out how these funny, sometimes heart-wrenching, romances match up with the original fairy tale that inspired them. 
A fairy tale happily-ever-after is guaranteed, however difficult the situation these heroes and heroines are tossed into.

*Beauty and the Beast* - A Beastly Scandal
*Sleeping Beauty* - A Devilish Slumber (The Rue Alliance Book 1)
*Cinderella* (or *Cinderfella*) - A Scorching Dilemma (The Rue Alliance Book 2)
*Snow White* - A Perfect Curse (The Rue Alliance Book 3)


_*Inspired by the Beauty and the Beast fairy tale
*_
In November 1812, after a disastrous Season when Lady Annabelle (Belle) Marchant's unusual talent for sensing what's unseen lets her down and results in a man's death, a chance to atone for her past mistake sends her dashing to a haunted manor in the wilds of Cheshire, England, in the middle of a snowstorm.

There, she meets the beastly Lord of the Manor and becomes embroiled in a mystery to unmask a killer.

Belle struggles to use her uncanny, yet oft-times unreliable perceptions, to uncover the truth about a man that everyone believes is guilty of high crimes, but whom her heart insists is innocent. 

*
<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Duplicate threads may be removed without comment. --Ann> 
*


----------

